# My detailing nest



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys!
This is my first topic, so ill start nice and easy with just a few pics of my collection. These are some i took after refreshment/refurb before the new year, ive sorted out some thing untill now, bought some new, changed few things(you know how it goes, youve got a free sunday and you just cant stay out of it)...il be doing a full report after i move the current "car in work" out of the place, because as you can see there isnt much room.
Just so you know this is my/our actual garage in house, im having a lot of troubles with finding a good working place..but i hope it will get better.

So here it is! This is actually from my previous layout, didnt do much work yet this year with the new layout.

just sorting some things out, capacity of stuff got out of hands this year









one with a car inside









one with my assistant










this is a new layout, i have almost everything on wheels so i can move it to storage space if needed



















full report later this week if you guys are interested. It maybe doestn look much, but mayority is hidden from the eyes


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks great ! Wish i had a nice sheltered garage to work in


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

looks neat and nice,is that the apprentice sleeping on the job


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice set up, clean and tidy and your pet dog looks impressed lol.


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Brilliant setup


----------



## Camilee (May 10, 2011)

Keep posting your great work M-P! I especially like that Bimmer  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

Cool setup - wish I had a garage haha!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice man cave :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice and neatly organised.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

looks alot better than my shed


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking like a proper detailers studio...:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looks great mate:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice mate, but you would be better putting your microfibers and pads in a closed box/draw. Stops the chance of dust/dirt and debris contaminating them.:thumb:


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> very nice mate, but you would be better putting your microfibers and pads in a closed box/draw. Stops the chance of dust/dirt and debris contaminating them.:thumb:


Working on that one, my "detailing" towels are well stored, those are the "dirty ones". Gotta figure out something with the pads though, i am well aware of that, thanks for noticing 

Thanks to all for support!


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Lovely stuff.


----------



## brad mole (Sep 19, 2008)

nice space you have there, i like the tiled floor, how are you finding it standing up to general use? (jacks, tools etc) also what size is your garage?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice mate, what a lovely space to have 

Sutty.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like a pro set up if i'm not mistaken anyway very nice.:thumb:


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

@bradmole : it wouldnt be my choice, but i wont complain. Its a bit difficult with the detailing stool, but its easy to clean and maintain in general. Gets cold in the winter. Garage is 5,40m x 3,90m -i wouldnt put my life on it if im honest, few inches here or there. The door width is 250cm.
@suspal : it is ! still got the freezer in and a closet full of shoes, but hey i get from bed to work mode in 5 min


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

Back again with few pics. Current state of the garage is awful, i have just finished a project, so ill take few more later on when i get it back in shape

Here is the 5L and 1gal. stuff, nothing special here, just some regular concentrated celaners, some iron x, meguiars QD, APC and rinseless wash and wax

















And some bigger stuff down there,various degreasers, prewashes, glass cleaners. Again nothing special just my personal favourite from local supplier. Along with drying towels in the drying process 









Soon to be continued..


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

onto to 1L botlles-samo shampoos, foams, APC (basically stuff that does not come in BULK sizes or is to expensive, and stuff from 10L sizes for easier mixing)









Kwazar pump sprayers, foamer and double action sprayers









Guns!









wheel cleaning accesories









buckets









shelves underneath the shelves(i love those,i justkeep some accesories on them for everyday use, that i cant find place for anywhere else)


















Gloves and dishwasher for coffe mugs 









Detailing cart (i like to set it up day by day with stuff i need for the day-tommorow 3 regular clients)









And the whole setup with pomps on the right with the stuff i use the most (i try to keep everything in order when i am not working)









Gotta tidy up somer more, more pics to follow..


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

now the fun begins

This is my medkit box protected by cquartz 









The most valuable plastic closet in the house, along with some air freshners from CG, and some random stuff. I just found a nice wooden setup of drawers and storage space, but its a bit expensive i have to sleep it over, but its perfect!









lets take a look inside..basically here is everysthing in smaller botlles, waxes, polishers, alond with cquartz box and nanolex box(those little boxes on a mid shelf), most of it are autofinesse and carpro products









autofinesse









some other stuff









carpro









waxes (without AF power seal, tough coat, carpro reload)
i wanted to expand my wax collectiion(something for dark colors, something for light colors, maybe bouncers, dodo juice, angelwax, AF) but im really satisfied with what i have, so i just cant find a proper argument for myself.
I use mostly r222 for waxing and fk 1000p and coolinite for protection, AF mint rims for wheels. I just cant get rid of this things, u can have them for years!









cquartz stock(UK, dlux, forte, Finest-cant find a customer for leather coating though, id really love to try it out)









polishers-(menzerna is my favourite, and fixer, reflect)









the detailers corner!









i love the stereo, has iphone 5 dock, usb, aux, mp3..









it aint a bussines without a fridge and a coffe machine!









the whole setup









ill try to post all the important toys tommorow, alongside with polishing pads, accesoriess, cloths..
I hope u like it!
This is it for today!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome stuff bud!


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

20vKarlos said:


> Awesome stuff bud!


thanks!


----------

